
Email Is Broken. Can Anyone Fix It? - 40acres
https://www.wired.com/story/email-is-broken-can-anyone-fix-it/
======
robotbikes
I think there is a lot to be said about improving e-mail but that being said
many of the decentralized privacy benefits are lost when you rely upon a 3rd
party hosting. On the other hand hosting your own email server is a pain and
so is dealing with spam. I'd be interested in a project that made it easier
for people to host their own e-mail and/or made it easier for people to port
their accounts. I know some work has been done by the LEAP project but also
people have migrated towards app based encryption/security because email isn't
very secure from surveillance.

